# WLP017 Whitbread Ale Yeast



## HalfWit (5/3/13)

I'm after some info on WLP017 Whitebread Ale . When I purchased it, I thought it was the equivalent of Wyeast 1099 (Whitebread Ale) but that is WLP006 Bedford British. 

http://www.whitelabs.com/beer/2013_Platinum_Strain_Series_Release.pdf

This is the recipe I want it for....
http://www.byo.com/stories/beer-styles/item/2788-sweet-stout-style-profile


----------



## mje1980 (6/3/13)

That pdf mentions it as whitbread. Either way, I think your beer will be fine.


----------



## fletcher (15/1/15)

bumping this thread as i've considered using this yeast in a fairly straightforward special bitter, but cannot find a single review of it.

i'm sure it'll be fine, but just wanted to get some general feedback on it if anyone has any.

thanks in advance


----------



## mje1980 (15/1/15)

I used it a lot for a while. From memory it was easy to use and not fussy. Not as characterful as other uk strains but not boring either. Good for any uk style IMHO


----------



## Spiesy (15/1/15)

HalfWit said:


> I'm after some info on WLP017 Whitebread Ale . When I purchased it, I thought it was the equivalent of Wyeast 1099 (Whitebread Ale) but that is WLP006 Bedford British.
> 
> http://www.whitelabs.com/beer/2013_Platinum_Strain_Series_Release.pdf
> 
> ...


Where are you getting your stock from? I hope it's been frozen, or you're going to be making up a starter - as that strain is a Platinum Strain and only available March - April, so it's approaching 12-months old.


----------



## TheWiggman (15/1/15)

Posted March 2013


----------



## Spiesy (15/1/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Posted March 2013


Whoops! 

Lol :lol:


----------



## fletcher (15/1/15)

Spiesy said:


> Where are you getting your stock from? I hope it's been frozen, or you're going to be making up a starter - as that strain is a Platinum Strain and only available March - April, so it's approaching 12-months old.


haha, if you were replying to me mate, i have an out of date one i was going to culture up if people had really good experiences with it. from mje's response though it seems ok, but not too ladi-da. rather than bother i might just go for something else


----------

